# Wii Modchip Incompatibility Warning



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Wii Modchip Incompatibility Warning*

Particular model renders chips useless








*Update #2:* The CycloWiz team have CONFIRMED that their chip is also incompatible with the D2B Panasonic chipset. The also mention that the chances of finding a Wii with the D2B chipset is higher if you purchased your Wii in late January/early February.




*New information:* the problem has been confirmed by several sources including the Wiinja team themselves, and affects all the 1st-generation modchips (those using the same method as Wiinja). It goes without saying that all the teams are working on it and should soon ship a fixed version to retailers! If you own a "first-gen" Wii, there is however no problem and the modchips will still work properly.

We expect our Wiinja sample to arrive by tomorrow, so stay tuned as we will be posting exclusive pics and videos!





Heads up to all of you that are planning to install one of the three currently announced modchips into your Wii! Users on the official Wiinja forums have discovered that a particular model of the Wii's DVD drive is incompatible with the current modchips. The code/method currently used on the Wiinja and possibly the CycloWiz and WiiKey don't affect the drive and the chips are useless once installed. Regardless of what _another_ news site says, this means even if you install the WiiKey and the possibly upgradeable CycloWiz, you won't be able to boot the necessary disc to update the chip if they do update the code to support this drive model.

Currently the only way known to check what drive model you have, is to open your Wii and check the following chip on the DVD drives PCB. The version shown below - "GC2-D2B" is the incompatible drive model.




If you'd like to share any more information you have on this issue, then please share it in this thread.

*Please note:* This is simply a small warning. The issue has not been confirmed, but maybe this thread will help gather information on the issue and find out exactly what is causing the problem.


----------



## _Mazza_ (Feb 5, 2007)

this sucks, especially since I just ordered my cyclowiz, any word on whether the mentioned chip is due to region, age of console or just random?


----------



## zatelli (Feb 5, 2007)

I've read about that issue earlier, but isn't that supposed to be a rumor? I mean the guy has posted on Wiinja board, read 700 times, not a single comment. Do I happen to have missed something ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Topic*


----------



## slayerspud (Feb 5, 2007)

If it is true, its pretty unlucky for people who ordered one and have the wrong dvd drive.

Kinda like having a phillips in your 360


----------



## _Mazza_ (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually, is this reported on any other forums, because as far as I can see he only has 3 wires installed lol. If only reported on that post it may just be a mistake on his part and not a widespread thing. I want to find out if anyone else has this chip and is experiencing problems because it may turn out there is no problem at all.

BTW from this thread http://www.wiinja.com/Foros/viewtopic.php?t=11 in spanish

from google translation (oh yeah)

The thread started because someone commented about a rumour it will not work in newer wiis

the second post was stating his chip did nothing and his PIC was  12C509A not 12f609

and the third post is stating his 2 chips or 2 consoles (can't tell) do not work, could be 2 wiinjas on one console or 2 consoles and 1 chip.

There could be 4 scenarios

1) Wiinja will not work on this drive
2) Both have received faulty Wiinjas
3) Both cannot solder correctly
4) They are using cheap media or writing the games incorrectly

We do not yet know if they have the same chip in their consoles as the first to mention the problem gives no mention of his consoles drive/chip


----------



## ssj4android (Feb 5, 2007)

So, I'm guessing the new Wiis have this new drive? That sucks as I don't have one yet.


----------



## Costello (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> Actually, is this reported on any other forums, because as far as I can see he only has 3 wires installed lol. If only reported on that post it may just be a mistake on his part and not a widespread thing. I want to find out if anyone else has this chip and is experiencing problems because it may turn out there is no problem at all.
> 
> BTW from this thread http://www.wiinja.com/Foros/viewtopic.php?t=11 in spanish
> 
> ...


"I am one of the few that have a Wii on which the wiinja doesn't work (2 different wii units)"


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 5, 2007)

Im sure the companys can make a different chip to bypass this problem if it is true. Maybe he can find someone with a different wii console (one with the compatable chip) and do some box comparasions to find out if theres any indication on the box to find out what chip you have.


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> Actually, is this reported on any other forums, because as far as I can see he only has 3 wires installed lol.



Aren't the other points for the Wiinja lower (ie. not visible in that pic)?  I have checked other Spanish language forums (Todo, Elotrolado, etc.) and see no further mention of these problems.

MaxConsole has picked up the story, though.  Of course, to bash the Wiinja in favor of their CycloWiz chip.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 5, 2007)

Nevermind, the box of the wii tells you nothing. Maybe he can compare the codes on the wii consoles.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 5, 2007)

Good thing I waited outside at launch. That should guarantee that my Wii works with any modchip...


----------



## Qpido (Feb 5, 2007)

I wasn't planning on installing a Modchip until it was region free.
But this still sucks for the people who have already bought them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## Kaphis (Feb 5, 2007)

is there any chance that its just a difference of soldering points for these chips? (just curious)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2007)

That's why I never order at the last minute of the news. I will wait for a few months to 6 months at least to see how they are doing before I can order. That's wise things to do rather than complaint at them. I recommend you to be careful and do not order it immediately until you know what you are doing at first.


----------



## _zZz_ (Feb 5, 2007)

i just read this on wiija forum

Posted: Mon Feb 05, 2007 9:03 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, confirmo el tema del lector. 

Esta noche he probado los chips en una wii de la primera remesa y estos funcionan perfectamente, mientras que en la mia no funcionan  



translating:

it means that he tried the modchip in other wii's and it worked. But on his one with this "new" dvd chip it doesn't


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 5, 2007)

taken from wiinewz.

"If you look at the picture, the 3.3Volt wire definitely is not connected and those wires are the size of garden hoses. I would consider this a weak rumor, at best. This is information is UNCONFIRMED!!! Could just be a couple of n00bs who don't know how to properly install the chip"

Im probally going with them too. I mean wait a few days when the wiinjas get shipped to more people and we'll be able to tell wether or not this is true.


----------



## sixb0nes (Feb 5, 2007)

I for one am extremely happy at this news, if true. I can just imagine all of you, receiving your modchips only to realize it doesn't work XD
How disappointed you will be


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> taken from wiinewz.
> 
> "If you look at the picture, the 3.3Volt wire definitely is not connected and those wires are the size of garden hoses. I would consider this a weak rumor, at best. This is information is UNCONFIRMED!!! Could just be a couple of n00bs who don't know how to properly install the chip"
> 
> Im probally going with them too. I mean wait a few days when the wiinjas get shipped to more people and we'll be able to tell wether or not this is true.


If the guy's tried it on other Wii's successfully then I don't think he would have forgotten to connect the 3.3v.


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> I for one am extremely happy at this news, if true. I can just imagine all of you, receiving your modchips only to realize it doesn't work XD
> How disappointed you will be


Whaha hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ow and why exactly do you think that from now on it's not going to work for everyone or something? As far as I know, only one person didn't get it to work, one person! How reliable is it, dang stop this crap until someone confirms, it might be one mismanufractured chip or just an installing mistake, whatever this shit gets way to overreacted...


----------



## heyyouguys (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> I for one am extremely happy at this news, if true. I can just imagine all of you, receiving your modchips only to realize it doesn't work XD
> How disappointed you will be




that is kinda of an asshole thing to say.


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> If the guy's tried it on other Wii's successfully then I don't think he would have forgotten to connect the 3.3v.



Yes, but I can only find posts on the Wiinja and ElOtroLado forums from this same guy (ralode) who is having problems.  There are several replies on ElOtroLado from people who have successfully installed the Wiinja but none with the same chip he is reporting in his Wii.


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> I for one am extremely happy at this news, if true. I can just imagine all of you, receiving your modchips only to realize it doesn't work XD
> How disappointed you will be




LOL what a lamer...


Goodthing im getting the Wiikey


----------



## Jax (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought one on the european launch day. Maybe it'll work...


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 5, 2007)

I have spoken with the Ninja Team and they have confirmed that, so far, this problem has been limited to a single person.  They are going to take a look at his Wii drive to see for themselves if this is a real issue or just a bad install.  So far, no one else has reported any problems.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 5, 2007)

aparently team ninja are looking into this matter so hopefully we'll have more on this soon. Apart from that 1 guy ive seen no other reports of the dodgy d2b chip so if it really is a problem it doesnt seem these consoles are too common


----------



## Scorpin200 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is why you never buy products you've never heard before or haven't been proven to work, but there's nothing out currently to make use of any mod chips yet making the best bet to wait till there is a reason or better chip.


----------



## lookout (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> I have spoken with the Ninja Team and they have confirmed that, so far, this problem has been limited to a single person.Â They are going to take a look at his Wii drive to see for themselves if this is a real issue or just a bad install.Â So far, no one else has reported any problems.




Probably someone from CycloWiz....


----------



## butaro (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats cool, having a modchip is already pretty much doing a shady thing, like buying a fake ID to get in a club, maybe it wont work sometimes and you will get caught, thats what happens when you take the chance. You can whine or complain all you want but it was your decision to do it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 6, 2007)

HA ! i stated in  another topic you shouldnt leap to first generation stuff and you all luaghed at me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im going to wait a good year before i mod a wii plus why risk it now ? only good game on the wii is zelda


----------



## Costello (Feb 6, 2007)

I have heard news from the Wiinja team:
- they confirm that the Wiinja modchip can NOT be detected.
- they confirm that bios upgrades will NOT be able to disable the modchip effects

They also speculate that because the _WiiKey_ and the _CicloWyz_ have an "upgrade mode", they can easily be detected.
If someone wanted to detect it, they would simply simulate the conditions to enter the "upgrade mode" and expect a particular reply from the modchip.

Thats interesting


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 6, 2007)

what if they start making a second generation wii which they will in the future ?

rember how many revisions the ps2 had to stop mod chips lol


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> HA ! i stated inÂ another topic you shouldnt leap to first generation stuff and you all luaghed at me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> im going to wait a good year before i mod a wii plus why risk it now ? only good game on the wii is zelda




I think some may disagree that the only good game is Zelda, but I digress....

I agree with you on the whole waiting thing.   I would much rather wait and see if there are certain models that a chip may or may not work with before spending 60 bucks on something that won't do anything, and in turn I cannot get rid of.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 6, 2007)

Concerning the update, what are your sources that the problem is real and affects all chips?


----------



## moshii (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> I have heard news from the Wiinja team:
> - they confirm that the Wiinja modchip can NOT be detected.
> - they confirm that bios upgrades will NOT be able to disable the modchip effects
> 
> ...



You could detect the wiinja by the fact that the drive has gone into debug mode etc etc, and games could always load a first stage piece of code and force reauth of the disc before going any further which I doubt the wiinja will be able to overcome.


The GC was a bit long in the tooth for nintendo to consider the cost of redesign/retooling to prevent modding when the first chip came out but it's about now nintendo should be shipping the first bug fixed hardware, maybe with a modded drive.

*Waits for all the people that don't know what an opcode, register blah blah is to pull random reasons why nintendo can't fix the exploits in their own console out of their arse*


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 6, 2007)

of course team ninja would speculate that the other chips could be detected to boost thier own sales.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Feb 6, 2007)

Haha, another benefit to camping out overnight to get the Wii in the morning on launch day I guess.

Um... camping out ftw? XD


----------



## Verocity (Feb 6, 2007)

darn. I guess this will work on my bros then waiting in line for ours in walmart, going to the sporting goods section and grabbing chairs and stuff. lol.

By the way i like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eeeeh


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sweet, they will work with my Wii.

Now, I ****ing hate max console, I bet they won't even post that this affects that peice of crap, cyclowii (which I believe to be a wiinja rip off, just like cyclods was a supercard clone.)


----------



## ssj4android (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, that sucks. Hopefully the new Wiis will be modable. if not, I guess I just have to make due with less games.


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 6, 2007)

Forgive me if I'm out of line, but has it been confirmed that it won't work with that model?  It is still just that one guy, how about we wait and see whether this is true before we just assume...


EDIT:  I take that all back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to see confirmation.


----------



## Daemos (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm glad I have a launch console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully to those who have this rare chip, it'll be fixed for you guys soon


----------



## nintendofreak (Feb 6, 2007)

Wait.. does this mean that... Maxconsoles allegedly "superior" chip which is "upgradeable" is having the same problem as the Wiinja?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take that! 
(someone put the phoenix wright words please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 6, 2007)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1719256


----------



## butaro (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1719256


that sucks wheres the good background music??


----------



## noddan (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(moshii @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> You could detect the wiinja by the fact that the drive has gone into debug mode etc etc, and games could always load a first stage piece of code and force reauth of the disc before going any further which I doubt the wiinja will be able to overcome.
> 
> 
> The GC was a bit long in the tooth for nintendo to consider the cost of redesign/retooling to prevent modding when the first chip came out but it's about now nintendo should be shipping the first bug fixed hardware, maybe with a modded drive.
> ...



Could you explain this a bit more in detail? I'd buy a wiinja (or one of the other ones..) directly if it weren't for the fact that we don't know if N can render it useless with a simple FW-upgrade. I was under the impression that the chips replace the byte(s) that says "burned media" with the byte(s) that mean "genuine media" thus not breaking the signature. This would be hard to catch. It appears as if I have misunderstood or oversimplified something, could you shed some light on this? I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## ssj4android (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(butaro @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1719256
> ...



http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1719444
Happy?


----------



## butaro (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(butaro @ Feb 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 6 2007 said:
> ...



i guess thats ok, but i meant the music that it plays when phoenix is like "on a roll" and about to win


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I got my replacement Wii last Friday because my first one from launch day had the chicken pox (dots on display).
Just opened her up and she does NOT have the dodgy chip. Mines a GC2-DMS!

So I guess if you have a new Wii it is still able to have the compatible chips in it.


----------



## amptor (Feb 6, 2007)

Nintendo laughs in the face of evil pirates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone will fix this within a week, just watch.


----------



## butaro (Feb 7, 2007)

heres something lol
http://phoenixcosby.ytmnd.com/


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 7, 2007)

i see people buying the chip that works with the modchips, and them desoldering the chip that causes incompatibility and resoldering the controller chip that all the modchips were designed for. "It's just a bit more soldering, is all"

Nintendo sees and feels the pain of pirates. Nintendo then laughs at the pain and pirates. And in one swift move Nintendo becomes a bit more like Chuck Norris.

Dam, i should be quoted on that.


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(heyyouguys @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am extremely happy at this news, if true. I can just imagine all of you, receiving your modchips only to realize it doesn't work XD
> ...


maybe there's a connection to him being an asshole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ban plz...


----------

